# Do males or females make better pets?



## ~Amanda~

Hi everyone! Just joined the forum today  In the middle of doing some research because I'm thinking about getting a Russian Tortoise! While browsing around some places that I would potentially purchase the tortoise from, I came across the question of would I be getting a male or female. 

Which gender is better suited for a pet, and why? I know that females get larger (not a concern for me), but is there any other main differences?This is my first tortoise. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Tortus

I hear males like to hump things and sometimes their tortoisehood will be out.


----------



## Moozillion

"tortoisehood" ha ha ha!!!


----------



## ~Amanda~

Tortus said:


> I hear males like to hump things and sometimes their tortoisehood will be out.



Ah, I was afraid of that. Their "organs" down there just downright terrify me... 

I think I will be going with a female.


----------



## Tom

Every tortoise is an individual. There are generalities, but it is really a question of what you want, not what others think is "better". I would look at some individuals and pick the one who appeals to you. Don't worry bout the sex. There are mild mannered males, and super aggressive females.

And do yourself a favor and get one from a breeder, instead of a chain pet store or an online broker. Pick a few experienced people that you like here on the forum an PM them for an opinion once you find a source you like. Those of us that have been around for awhile know the good, the bad, and the ugly about all the sellers out there. We also know all the good and bad points about other sources.


----------



## ~Amanda~

Tom said:


> Every tortoise is an individual. There are generalities, but it is really a question of what you want, not what others think is "better". I would look at some individuals and pick the one who appeals to you. Don't worry bout the sex. There are mild mannered males, and super aggressive females.
> 
> What are some examples of the generalities? Like is a gender usually more friendly or something? Also, I can't just go and pick out a Tortoise. I live in NJ and it is _illegal_ to sell turtles and tortoises here (buying from out of state is OK).
> 
> And do yourself a favor and get one from a breeder, instead of a chain pet store or an online broker. Pick a few experienced people that you like here on the forum an PM them for an opinion once you find a source you like. Those of us that have been around for awhile know the good, the bad, and the ugly about all the sellers out there. We also know all the good and bad points about other sources.
> 
> Due to the laws in my state I am going to order online, a method that many people do use with success. I have chosen to get mine from TortoiseSupply.com which I am confident is reputable after reading many good reviews about them here.



Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## Tim/Robin

Males make better everything, right?? Females make everything better!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Males do flash and do tend to hump things. Females however can in a few cases get egg bound. So each have their problems. Your wanting a pet, so go with which tortoise you comes across that just "feels" like the right one for you. Whomever your buying from, should in my opinion, be willing to show you a picture of the animal your buying or the group you have to choose from. Are you thinking adult or youngster?


----------



## mainey34

Agreed with the above, but i have 2 different breeds of torts and 1 is male and 1 is female. There is a 5 year gap between the2. But i would say my male is by far the most sociable. I really enjoy him.


----------



## ~Amanda~

Hmm, thanks for the replies everyone. I thought I was set on female but now I definitely have something to think about. I'm going to make a Pro/Con list, and please let me know what I should add to it!

*MALE*
*Pros:* Smaller, sometimes more sociable
*Cons:* Humping, "showing"

*FEMALE*
*Pros:* Has none of the male cons
*Cons:* Larger, egg-laying

Thanks guys  I just want to make sure that I research enough until I'm 100% sure that what I am purchasing is suitable for me, especially because I know to be prepared to have this pet for a long time.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall

Females I've kept have generally been friendlier, but, like Tom says, they're all individuals. As long as you get a healthy one, it'll most likely get friendly in time...precisely 15 seconds after it figures out that you are the *Food Goddess*...

Torts are practical like that.


----------



## mira_kaylee

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Females I've kept have generally been friendlier, but, like Tom says, they're all individuals. As long as you get a healthy one, it'll most likely get friendly in time...precisely 15 seconds after it figures out that you are the *Food Goddess*...
> 
> Torts are practical like that.



This is quite possibly the most hilarious and honest piece of advice that I have ever read.....


----------



## jtrux

Males are definitely better, females are too high maintenance.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy

I like females more, males tend to show their "manhood" too often.


----------



## bdavison

I love this thread. Good question. Funny and honest answers. Amanda, I have no idea how you will choose. I have a 2 yr old sulcata. No idea which sex I have yet. If you get a young one, I don't think you can tell with Russians either. So, just go for it. They are much too cute as wee ones to pass over just to get one sex or the other Doesn't matter what it is- babies are too cute!


----------



## Jacqui

Russians do not seem to be the high frequency flashing that sulcatas are. Plus with their small size you will hardly notice it.


----------



## Tom

Some males don't flash at all.


----------



## pdrobber

I've never seen my Sulcata or any of my Russians flash.


----------



## ~Amanda~

Thanks for everyone's input! Still have not come to a conclusion, but TortoiseSupply.com is currently out of stock for male 4-5 inch RTs. I think that I will just end up getting whatever gender is available at the time when I am ready to make a purchase.


----------



## ShellyGinny29

This is a definite debatable topic for me, seeing as both of my females have died, but my male has been with us for almost twelve years now. 

Females:
Pros- Sweet
Cons- All the females I've had have died!

Males:
Pros- The one I have has outlived both of the females combined
Cons- He's cranky

I'm pretty sure I might get a boy at the expo Jan. 26... but if I get a girl, I'm going to do whatever it takes to keep her alive...


----------



## bigred

My 2 most friendly outgoing torts have been female, and yes my male torts have some serious junk to show. Im talking torts not people


----------



## ~Amanda~

bigred said:


> My 2 most friendly outgoing torts have been female, and yes my male torts have some serious junk to show. Im talking torts not people



Hmm, leaning towards female. 
Question though, the place where I am planning on ordering has females listed as $50 more than the males. Any ideas why?
http://www.tortoisesupply.com/products/Russian-Tortoise.html


----------



## bigred

~Amanda~ said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 most friendly outgoing torts have been female, and yes my male torts have some serious junk to show. Im talking torts not people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, leaning towards female.
> Question though, the place where I am planning on ordering has females listed as $50 more than the males. Any ideas why?
> http://www.tortoisesupply.com/products/Russian-Tortoise.html
Click to expand...


Females are usually worth more in general because they are the ones that lay the eggs. Tortoisesupply is where I got one of my friendly females from, good place to buy from


----------



## Tom

~Amanda~ said:


> Question though, the place where I am planning on ordering has females listed as $50 more than the males. Any ideas why?
> http://www.tortoisesupply.com/products/Russian-Tortoise.html



Supply and demand. Usually people only want one male, but several females. Or at least a ratio of one male to several females per group. This makes females more in demand. There reproductive ability is also a factor.


----------



## ~Amanda~

bigred said:


> Females are usually worth more in general because they are the ones that lay the eggs. Tortoisesupply is where I got one of my friendly females from, good place to buy from





Tom said:


> Supply and demand. Usually people only want one male, but several females. Or at least a ratio of one male to several females per group. This makes females more in demand. There reproductive ability is also a factor.



Oh, thanks! That makes sense. Bummer, funding is not something that I have excess of. The main reason that I can't purchase a Tortoise at the moment is because I'm still saving up. I'll definitely get there though, eventually.  
I think the extra cost would be worth it if I really want a female, I mean these pets stay around for quite a long time so I want the one that is right, ya know? Especially because I know this will be my only Tortoise.

Thanks again, everyone! The members here never fail to provide some great info.


----------

